# Agressive Barker



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm having a problem with Chloe's barking and agression. I have tried the suggestions from JM and the can of air like Melanie suggested nothing is working. She seems to be getting worse and she growls at any of the other dogs that come near her and if she has something she shouldn't she has growled at us when we have tried to get it from her because she won't drop it. Chloe gets up in Chelsea's face (Cocker) and growls and sometimes she looks as if she's going to attack Chelsea. When we get home from work my son lets them out of their pens and Chloe is on top of the couch barking (we ignore her) but she stays on the very top of the couch like she is in charge. She walks around the house like she's guarding it and makes this strange huffing sound when she's walking around guarding the house and if she hears even the tiniest sound she goes into a fit of barking and she sets everyone else off. She has decided she is the Alpha dog and i need a way to get back to being the one in charge. I've contacted a trainer and she had mentioned that Chloe would need to have personal training and for us to bring Chelsea with us at some time so that she can see how Chloe reacts to Chelsea. I need some suggestions until i can get her into the personal training class.

Thanks,
Debbie


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes, you need to get someone to help you in person. Until then...

1. She is not allowed on the couch, bed, or any other furniture. 

2. Work on the resource guarding. I'd suggest ordering the book "Mine!" from dogwise.com It will help direct you on trading games and such. Remember, a resource can be an item (toy or food), a person, or a location. 

3. Do not permit her to go wandering about causing trouble. Leash her to you or have her on a down stay. Limiting her freedom will help limit the things she gets into. 

4. Look up the Nothing in Lift is Free (NILIF) program and DO IT with ALL of the dogs.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Boy Debbie listening to your story sounds alot like Matilda, she doesn't growl but she is very aggressive when she other dogs, I don't know what to tell you, B&B is the barker here :smpullhair: she has a high pitched bark and it just sends shivers down my back. :smstarz: I have renamed B&B to Buttons and Bow Barker :blush: I know how that constant barking drives ya crazy. I'm watching this to get advice. Hugs to ya, wanna borrow B&B?


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

it sounds a lot like Snowy...she growls at my son at Ice and my husband but never at me......my husband iI think is getting tired of me making excuses like "honey she went at you cause you scared her" or Bryant (my son) "dont bother her when she is relaxing" I give her time out and it works for a little bit but i think I need to get her trained


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (BABYSNOWY @ Oct 23 2008, 09:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=656314


> it sounds a lot like Snowy...she growls at my son at Ice and my husband but never at me......my husband iI think is getting tired of me making excuses like "honey she went at you cause you scared her" or Bryant (my son) "dont bother her when she is relaxing" I give her time out and it works for a little bit but i think I need to get her trained[/B]


You don't need to get her trained...you need to get yourself trained on how to work with her. Especially with resource guarding (you are the resource in this case), the people involved need to be the ones actively training the dog. A professional training is there to come in and teach YOU how to do it.


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bianca barks a lot too. When i first come home and she is in her playpen and sees me, i expect it. i do not get her out though until she stops.. and she eventually does. however the part that is really annoying me is we can be hanging out.. i will be on the couch watching tv and she is down on the floor chewing on a toy and she is perfectly happy. then i get a phone call. She starts barking non stop the entire time i am on the phone.. if i pick her up, she will stop but then she wiggles free, gets back on the floor and starts barking at me again.

when i get off the phone, she barks a couple more times, then goes back to what she was doing before the phone call.

does anyone's malt hate the telephone like mine?

janie


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I bet it has less to do with the phone and more to do with barking gets your attention back on her. If she barks, say "uh oh" or "eh" and put her in her kennel for a time out. NO ATTENTION for barking at mom. You must do it EVERY time. I don't say anything else other than my dog's kennel up word (said happily). You bark, game ends, EVERY TIME.


----------

